# Custom Rear Drumheads.



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,

First Off, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone !

When it comes to detailing our trains, either with our own railroad names or actual, we usually can (A) find our favorite road, (B) have special decals made or (C) do it ourselves.

I being a modeler that doesn't model what is considered mainstream (N&W and Virginian, Though there is some made but not much) has to make do with either choice B and C. Well, I came across a Gentleman that specializes in G Gauge and smaller Drumheads, I asked him if he could do some N&W and Virginian Heads for me, and he said sure can.

So I thought I would share with you guys his product that I purchased.

I just last night finished an install of one (VGN) on an old Bachmann Observation Kits I had laying around. The car got a coat of Satin Olive Green (Closest I could get to the VGN Color) and the roof flat black.

I still need to letter it after the paint sets up for about a week.

The Drum is powered by a LED, I gave the drum head two power options, Track Power and Battery power using the supplied 9v holder in the Bachmann kit along with the other wiring goodies included. I wired in the SPDT switch with one side being track power and the other being battery with the center pole being the positive lead to the LED, with the grounds all tied together. 
Here are a few pics of the Drumhead.









Drum One
...









Drum Two

...









Drum Three

And One More.









The website for these for anyone interested is

Dans Drumheads[/b]

If anyone else has used Dan's Drumheads I would love to see them.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

WARNING!

I am NOT a happy camper here right now!

I clicked the Dan's Drumheads link and got inundated with photos of young women "in my area" that are seeking men. And I have IE and my anti-malware set to not allow popups!

BE WARNED... I don't trust any site that does this! PERIOD!


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Firefox and when I click on the link it takes me right to Dan's Homepage.

I'll take the link out and just post the link so that those interested can just copy and paste.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Drumheads...
I used both Internet Explorer & Firefox and when I clicked on the link they both take me right to Dan's Homepage.
If anyone is still worried here is his link to his eBay store....

http://stores.ebay.com/Dans-Drumheads-N-More?_rdc=1


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I clicked the ORIGINAL link and I go straight to Dan's Drumheads. I used IE8-NO problems.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I have gone back to double-check what happened. I right=clicked the link in the posting and selected to open in a new tab, then I did the same on the "G / Standard Gauge Illuminated Drumheads" link on that page and one of the advertisements at the top of the page is what opened more tabs AND windows on my PC. I have done it three more times and it happened only one more time. The ads are geographically targeted and I may be the only one to be struck with what it did. The owner of the site may not have much control over what some of the advertisers do once they contract with the host site to put their advertisements on the page. 

Nice drumheads, though. (The big red wire needs to be painted black!)


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I had this guy make one for my RR, just dont have it mounted yet. But I did place one on my LGB Christmas coach.
Bought it on Ebay. Looks good, but I feel they are a little small.




















Drilled a hole right under it, lead the wires back to the LGB BB wheels set.
I run my LGB Christmas Mogul on MTS track power. Along with my 3 LGB Christmas cars that gets its power for the lights from LGB BB wheel sets.

As for the pop ups...just press the X to close them...does no harm, your virus software will do the rest...tell you when it wants to delete the cookies they may have dropped.

Bubba


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Not bad prices for them either!


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

A little small for Accucraft's coaches, but do-able, I guess.
I have one, but haven't put it on my coach yet.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up,

I just picked up a couple as well........









Do you get a commission Shawn


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 25 Dec 2010 12:32 PM 
Thanks for the heads up,

I just picked up a couple as well........









Do you get a commission Shawn 




Nope, no commission for me.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

FYI, the "G" drumheads are the perfect size for the LGB Streamline Observation cars. I had one made up for my custom painted Empire Builder consist, worked like a charm. Only downside is as supplied they only work in one direction (on DC power). Very good quality at a price I find astounding (low)!


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I got the smaller ones and they are the size of a nickel and are a perfect scale for Aristo heavy weights. Jake


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmm, looks very interesting.

I like that it uses an LED. Should last longer then the bulbs Tomar uses. Price is really nice as well when compared to Tomar.

I have two Tomar G scale drumheads, one for the D&RGW San Juan and another for the D&RGW Shavano. The Shavano was a custom run for G scale. They'll make you any drumhead in G scale if they make it in the smaller scales.


So while Dan's Drumheads appear to be a little cruder and the large wires are a detraction, for the price they seem just about right. I might look into getting a San Juan version just to see how it looks compared to my Tomar drumhead. 


Thanks for the link...and it didn't send me to any bad sites either









Here's a shot of the Tomar San Juan drumhead:


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I need to get a couple made also for the price they are. I did not have a problaem either when I clicked on the link. Later RJD


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

This seems like a reasonable place to repeat an offer I made a few years ago. If you'd like a good San Juan drumhead to replace the first run Accucraft B&W San Juan parlor car drumhead or for any free-lanced San Juan, just send me a PM. I'll provide my address and when you send a stamped self-addressed envelope, I'll return it with a couple of the decals for the drumhead artwork. The logo in my signature block is the artwork. If it looks familiar, I supplied it to Accucraft for their second run San Juan parlor cars. They still got it wrong because it needs a white backing as diffuser and to fill in the clear areas of the drumhead. I'll send a couple of pieces of white decal material to do the same. BTW, the best approach is to have the drumhead printed in reverse so you put it on the back of the "glass" the way the actual drumheads were painted.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a little black paint on a fine brush and took care of the offensive red wire now it looks alot better, I'll try to get a pic up in the morning.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a pic with that red wire blacked out.

Happy New Year Guys. 


Blackened Wire


Also in order to have the drum Head lit in either direction I install these on all my LED driven items.

Bridge Rectifier 


These work well and can handle all the high voltages.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

that is a mighty nice looking component!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Received mine today, He did a great job on them..........


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You beat me again Nick. Man I got to get them ordered.







. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

A picture would be nice..............


----------

